

Which startups should I apply to? - joelmaat

I'm trying to figure out what startups in the Bay Area I should apply to. I am frontend guy with a background in e-commerce, advertising, and internet marketing.<p>Is there a list of all the startups I can go through, or is there one you'd specifically recommend?
======
chrisacky
This might help you.

<http://angel.co/>

There is nothing that anyone can provide you, you need to go out and basically
see what interests you.

